# Hugh Goodwin Aromatic Ginger Ale



## kostgar (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi all! 
 I'm a newbie and I love your forum! Tons of invaluable info!
 Question: Here's a bottle we found today in Brooklyn, NY:
 It's an octagonal bottle 7.5 inches tall which is embossed:
 HUGH 
 GOODWIN 
 AROMATIC
 GINGER
 18 ALE 94
 NO 621
 BERGEN Str
 BROOKLYN

 Any info on history/value will be appreciated. Thanks for looking!
 Kost


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like a hutchinson soda. Not really my area of expertise but in general ... odd shaped sodas are good...dated sodas are good...probably a pretty good bottle.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 11, 2006)

And if you found it  WooF !!  Find more...soon.  Nice bottle to find.  Just a hint but small pics work best.  But welcome to the forum.  Bunch of nice folks here.  And keep digging.  Ben


----------



## capsoda (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey Knostantin, Welcome to the forum. Your gonna drive the ginger ale collectors  nuts with that one. Very nice find. Very crude.


----------



## richf (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey there,
 Is this bottle pontiled by any chance? Kind of looks like it should be. Nice, nice find! 
 Rich


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 12, 2006)

An 1894 Hutch soda wont be pontil marked.


----------



## richf (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Matt,
 Yea ... I didn't move the page over to see the rest of the bottle! 
 Big photo ...
 Horrible day up here in PA ... rainy, cool and overcast means no digging today.
 Rich


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 12, 2006)

wow! nice bottle i never seen one like that great find very clean too


----------



## kostgar (Nov 12, 2006)

Guys, thanks a lot for your answers! And sorry for posting a large image initially. Size corrected! 

 Best regards,
 Konstantin


----------



## NYCFlasks (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is what I can tell you about your bottle, and about Hugh Goodwin also.

 1868-70: Hugh Goodwin Soda Bottler at 325 Pearl St.
 1879: Partners with Russell Brothers at 373 Bridge St.
 1889-90: Soda & Mineral waters at 47 Montgomery.
 1891-1905: Soda & Mineral waters at 621 Bergen.
 1906: No longer in business.

 I had the good luck to have one of these a short while ago, with the closure on it.  Just a wire which was pushed over the cork to hold it in, not a Lightning or Hutter stopper.   Sold it for 30.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 18, 2006)

Its a little hard to see the lip in the photo but it does look too long to be a hutch lip.
 Probably a Putnum closure, they were very common on mineral waters. 
http://www.blm.gov/historic_bottles/Typing/soda/corkbailclosed_small.jpg


----------



## Ginger Ale collector (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Knostantin- The Goodwin is not a hutch as someone has pointed out.  They all came with a wire bail that slipped up over the top to hold the cork in.  The one you have is more common than the others.  Thanks to NYC Flasks we have a time-line to look at:
  1868-70: Hugh Goodwin Soda Bottler at 325 Pearl St.-- never seen one of these
 1879: Partners with Russell Brothers at 373 Bridge St.-- this is not the eight-sided shape-- see pic
 1889-90: Soda & Mineral waters at 47 Montgomery. -- the eight-sided variety is also found with 47 Montgomery embossed, no dates.  This one is harder to find.
 1891-1905: Soda & Mineral waters at 621 Bergen.-- The Bergen Street comes up more often, and $30 would be a top quality price for a mint example.
 1906: No longer in business.

 Ginger Ale Collector


----------

